# What To Wear When Your Wife Has Chores For You



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Where can I get a pair of those to match my furniture?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

She might not see me, but I would probably still smell like a fish and she would find me.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I get a pair of those to match my furniture?
> ...


HUSBAND???? :shock: :shock: When did you get one of those?????


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

[
HUSBAND???? :shock: :shock: When did you get one of those?????[/quote]Who says I only have one? :shock: :lol:   Stop dat!! :lol:[/quote]

Are you the girl in Paint your Wagon?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It took me a sec. to figure out what the joke was. That's some good camo. Screw going to Canada when uncle Sam calls. Just buy one of them there couches!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's one sweet couch... :lol: My luck would be that someone would sit on me :lol:


----------

